# Canon EOS Rebel T1I help



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I just bought a new Canon EOS Rebel T1I with an EFS 18-55mm lens

And I was exploring the buttons and all that,
I have no clue how to use this thing. I tried to take some pictures using my hand to manually focus and its Super Difficult, and I obviously am in need of much advice on how to use this camera.

It has other equipment with it (a big ol' flash!) to but I just want to learn the camera and lens first.

Where do I even start? I tried taking some pics as I said and they just.. didn't turn out to good, not like really bad but its really hard to get it to focus where I want it... And I cant figure out how to do like "macro" pics, is 18mm even macro? lol.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

And something I find really difficult, is that I cant figure out how to put the image that Will be taken (or the live image) on the display screen so I can edit ISO and all that to see what it will look like when I snap the pic... That's a big thing to.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Also looking for macro lense suggestions, to get really close up pics, that are of good quality.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bump!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

buuump


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

no one? shux.


----------

